
Write it down - ksikka
http://ctrl-c.club/~ksikka/articles/02-write-it-down/
======
codezero
This is one of those blank areas that unless you do it, you're just in the
dark. How much time did you spend on actual work last week?

How much time did you spend enjoying things that weren't work? It's hard to
have concrete numbers unless you're writing them down.

The hardest part about doing this for me, is that there are often levers that
I can't move to change reality at any given moment, so it makes it harder to
stick to this kind of journaling.

